# The "Extreme badging" GTR badge thread



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

As Started by GaryandAmanda


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Gary&Amanda said:


> here we go with our GTR wrong badging Photos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm gonna dig out my spare R35 badges and have some fun


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

You might regret starting this!

(imagines bare flesh and GTR badge will make an appearance at some point!!!)


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

tonigmr2 said:


> You might regret starting this!
> 
> (imagines bare flesh and GTR badge will make an appearance at some point!!!)



matty goes off to the garage to search for GTR badges ...... ..... .... ... :nervous:


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

This isn't fair, they've had a head start


----------



## Gary&Amanda (Feb 10, 2011)

TAZZMAXX said:


> This isn't fair, they've had a head start


my game im allowed a head start :clap:


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Just ordered some fake badges off ebay. Will post results soon. Your bog seat one will take some topping, granted, but we will see.


----------



## Gary&Amanda (Feb 10, 2011)

i can beat it, i work in a dock yard!


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

I've got a few ideas


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Gary&Amanda said:


> i can beat it, i work in a dock yard!


Size isn't everything!


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Awww a good old GTS badged as a GTR


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

MIKEGTR said:


> Awww a good old GTS badged as a GTR


Pic not working....

I must order some gtr badges for mine at some point.... Might put a line of 10 across the boot lid..


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

this is where it should go: :runaway:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Nissan Maxima


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

But sometimes, just sometimes, its not always a bad thing









from here: http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/113662-chicks-r35s-18.html


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Nissan Altima


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Nissan Sentra (whatever that is)


----------



## Gary&Amanda (Feb 10, 2011)

Fuggles is disqualified for only using google, you have to badge the object yourself


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

where does it say that? I want a recount! :bawling:

Okay, wil give this some thought!


----------



## Gary&Amanda (Feb 10, 2011)

ok the rules 
1) you must badge the item, Googling is banned

2) no under 16's must be used to go "badging"

3) no animals must be upset

4) the thread starters decision is final

5) no Prizes will be offered 

6) All GTR owners must accept that stagea's are the best !!!!!


Gary and Amanda


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

No animals were upset in the course of this photography.


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

Gary&Amanda said:


> o6) All GTR owners must accept that stagea's are the best !!!!!
> Gary and Amanda


the best at what?
towing boats??Caravans? 
what??


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

tonigmr2 said:


> No animals were upset in the course of this photography.


No but the hairy human with the badge on its head has got a long face!


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

My badges have been despatched................I can't wait:clap:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Do i get extra points for using genuine R35 badges?


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Where have you pinched them from?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I have my sources


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

could we say that they're kept reasonable,so not on a guy's jiblet's or anything please?? I don't want to be sick on my keyboard..


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

Fuggles said:


> Nissan Sentra (whatever that is)


Who's the buffoon that blanked out the number plate on the car boot, when it's clearly visible in the reflection on the bonnet ??????


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Mookistar said:


> Do i get extra points for using genuine R35 badges?


Please tell me you put one on that toaster you sold the Porsche driver!


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

JapFreak786 said:


> could we say that they're kept reasonable,so not on a guy's jiblet's or anything please?? I don't want to be sick on my keyboard..


I would be both very worried and feel very sorry for the guy that can hide his modesty behind a GTR badge!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Here's my opening salvo





























My garden is awesome!!


----------



## herman (Apr 1, 2007)

*gtr*

is that the same badge???


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Mook, if that mower was a GTR then the grass round the barrow wouldn't be waist high! You can't fool us that easily, the mower's a GTS isn't it?


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

TAZZMAXX said:


> the mower's a GTS isn't it?


or an R35 with a knackered gearbox


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Marky_GTSt said:


> or an R35 with a knackered gearbox


That's below the belt, I said GTS not GTSt:chairshot


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Mookistar said:


> Here's my opening salvo
> 
> 
> My garden is awesome!!


God damit, and I sent you my GTR badge for your poor little brother and now it found its way on your garden waist box . . . I hope you didn't shredder your bro and put him inside the box.?


----------



## Gary&Amanda (Feb 10, 2011)

GavGTR said:


> the best at what?
> towing boats??Caravans?
> what??


yep caravans! bet you gtr boys cant tow a 25 foot gypo's palace on wheels 










:thumbsup:

oh and we'll be nice and warm when we go to the shows


----------



## Swobber (Oct 8, 2006)

Does the 35 come with a decent hook for the caravans?
If not, will it void the waranty?


----------



## Gary&Amanda (Feb 10, 2011)

Mines not a 35 its a STAGEA !!! anyway is'nt a 35 a french skyline


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Here's a few that I've spotted today. It's funny, you don't realise how many GTR's are about until you start looking.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Re: my Lawnmower Being a GTS, I can assure you it isn't, otherwise you'd have seen Graphics and bigger wheels. The grass is that high becasue it's in the Woodland part of my garden

rE; Lux, fear not, this is a different badge

mook


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

I'll buy a beer to who ever gets one on an Audi TTRS.


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Mookistar said:


> Woodland part of my garden
> 
> mook


From this day forth, my entire garden will be known as "The Woodland Part"... Like it 

Tazz, That Anvil is hilarious... My manager gave me a puzzled look as I burst out laughing 

G&G, Thats a beast of a caravan!


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

GTR Cook said:


> I'll buy a beer to who ever gets one on an Audi TTRS.


Is that in addition to the TTRS badge or prising it off and replacing with a GTR badge?


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

GTR Cook said:


> I'll buy a beer to who ever gets one on an Audi TTRS.


This - me too!


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Is that in addition to the TTRS badge or prising it off and replacing with a GTR badge?


Hmmm, i feel there could be vandalised TTRS's so i'll leave it up to you!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

ooh, theres a TTr-s down my mums road. might be tricky as my Rear 35 badge is in 3 bits....


----------



## herman (Apr 1, 2007)

*badge*

i tried fitting one onto the rear off my girfriends bmw and she b!oody nearly ran me over:nervous::nervous:.some people just havent got any taste!!


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Mookistar said:


> ooh, theres a TTr-s down my mums road. might be tricky as my Rear 35 badge is in 3 bits....



Nothing Tiger Seal wont fix!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

i also expect Nigel-Power to present us with some of the worlds first Flying GTR's!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

First 'it could've been' story, I was trying to stick one on a Ferrari F40 last night but lost nerve.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

tonigmr2 said:


> First 'it could've been' story, I was trying to stick one on a Ferrari F40 last night but lost nerve.


How did you stumble on an F40? Not exactly everyday sights are they?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Classic car show I went to. In fact there were two there!! So many nice cars....!
How cool would it have been to see a badge on an F40, LOL.

Not that it bothered everybody, I saw a woman put her child on the bonnet of a Ferrari Testerossa to take a photo!!! How pissed would you be if you were the owner and came back and saw that!!!


----------



## Gary&Amanda (Feb 10, 2011)

GTR Cook said:


> I'll buy a beer to who ever gets one on an Audi TTRS.


me then, i work in sheerness docks were they import the uk's audi, vw, seat, and skoda's :thumbsup:


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Gary&Amanda said:


> me then, i work in sheerness docks were they import the uk's audi, vw, seat, and skoda's :thumbsup:


Only counts if its in place of the TT badge


----------



## Gary&Amanda (Feb 10, 2011)

GTR Cook said:


> Only counts if its in place of the TT badge


thats easy to sort


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)




----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

gtrlux said:


>


Cheat!


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

This thread is hilarious :thumbsup:

I'm loving the GTR anvil :clap:


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

SamboGrove said:


> I'm loving the GTR anvil :clap:


The GTR Anvil needs to be photographed on a dragstrip or track... Theres a challenge for you Tazz


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

It has to be REAL, not computer generated


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Fuggles said:


> It has to be REAL, not computer generated


Are you saying my anvil isn't real? Whoops! I mean the GTR anvil that I spotted whilst out and about.


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

I think its a bit cheeky to suggest that some of these pictures might have been staged in any way tbh...


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

ive just spotted a TTrs parked in a commuter car park...

what do i get if it get a GTR badge on it (won't be removing any other badges tho) lol

mook


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Mookistar said:


> ive just spotted a TTrs parked in a commuter car park...
> 
> what do i get if it get a GTR badge on it (won't be removing any other badges tho) lol
> 
> mook


More if the owner is sat in it, more still if it's Leo.


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

TAZZMAXX said:


> the mower's a GTS isn't it?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Staging is fine, photoshopping isn't


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Mookistar said:


> ive just spotted a TTrs parked in a commuter car park...
> 
> what do i get if it get a GTR badge on it (won't be removing any other badges tho) lol
> 
> mook


The offer was a beer on me, after the TTRS/GTR thread in the R35 section.

So................. did you manage it?


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

More GTR sightings being photographed today, so, all being well, new pics up on Monday. Aiming to have found something bigger wearing the hallowed badge.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Today I parked next to a Ferrari Italia. Oh how I wish I'd brought a GT-R badge with me! Will a t-shirt do?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

This evening's collection included a powder blue Bentley convertible. Again no badge with me


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

*A further selection with a railway theme*


----------



## Swobber (Oct 8, 2006)

Tazzmax, the rumour is that the last train is running a vr38dett per set of wheels.
With aftermarket y-pipes!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Holyshit, did the one in the first pic get tipped over in the riots?!?!


----------



## signalr32 (Mar 21, 2011)

shadows wrong inthe first one


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

I'm still waiting to see a pic of the GTR anvil on track!


----------



## Darren-mac (May 13, 2009)




----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

beautiful example there Darren, is that one of them new R35's?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

TAZZMAXX said:


>


But does it have a Y-pipe?


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Fuggles said:


> But does it have a Y-pipe?


Its about the same weight  and no doubt Automatic


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I don't have a GT-R badge spare but hopefully this will score some points anyway


----------



## Darren-mac (May 13, 2009)

Mookistar said:


> beautiful example there Darren, is that one of them new R35's?


It's one of them new twin turbo r35 skyline gtr's aye. It's chipped to a million horsepower too, in america it would be 2 million awhp...


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Mookistar said:


> is that one of them new R35's?


It's a Liner Bro', not an R35. The R is curved, not straight. I'm surprised you can't tell the difference.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Could be a cracker coming when I upload the photos - and starring Gary!


----------



## Gary&Amanda (Feb 10, 2011)

Fuggles said:


> I don't have a GT-R badge spare but hopefully this will score some points anyway


nope i win :bowdown1:


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

How about this one? needs a little thinking about.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

photo editing not allowed


----------

